
Tips to Maintain a Healthy Email List - joekuriank
https://blog.sendout.io/maintaining-a-healthy-email-list-9-tips-to-become-a-pro-7df1572fb21d
======
kodfodrasz
One thing was forgotten: Let users use your site without fullpage content
blocking subscribe nagging, which is uncloseable on mobile as close button is
offscreen.

~~~
joekuriank
Good point!

